# [So.California/OC area] Looking for playdates for my pup : ]



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Rusty loves meeting new people and dogs! What part of So Cal do you live in? Rusty is my golden, but I also have a sweet Brittany female who would love to join the meet ups.

There are different places we can meet up at, and I think it would be a lot of fun.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max is always up for a play date. He is usually especially good with puppies. Max is 4 years old and a big boy. We live in the Inland Empire--quite a a drive from Aliso, although I am familiar with the area as we lived there for about 10 years. Perhaps we could meet somewhere in between. 

There is a doggy water park in Murrieta that has open swim on M, W and F afternoons. Also, I understand that there is a dog park located near the Prado dam in Chino.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Max is always up for a play date. He is usually especially good with puppies. Max is 4 years old and a big boy. We live in the Inland Empire--quite a a drive from Aliso, although I am familiar with the area as we lived there for about 10 years. Perhaps we could meet somewhere in between.
> 
> There is a doggy water park in Murrieta that has open swim on M, W and F afternoons. Also, I understand that there is a dog park located near the Prado dam in Chino.


I would love to go to a park to allow my pups to swim! But it has to be on the weekends tho. I can't meet during the week, because I live in the San Fernando Valley, and traffic is hell going to the OC or Inland Empire during week nights. 

Also, I don't get off work until 5:00 to 5:30PM...so week nights are pretty much a no go for me. But weekends I can meet up, and it's been a while since we have seen Max! 

I loved that beach event we all had back in Jan...good times indeed


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I believe the Water Park has open swim on Saturday afternoons from 4 to 6:30 pm. Send me a PM with some dates you can go, and lets set something up. You must check-in by 5:30pm. Perhaps some other people would like to come too. Sundays from 1-6 pm the park can be reserved for $60 per hour for up to ten dogs.


----------



## Pandy (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey thanks for replying! I'm in south OC which is quite far from both of you. Money is a little tight at the moment for us. (were both working full time and going through college) the water park sounds great and we wanted to sign up for the event that's happening but it's too full now. I'd love to go on our own separate date maybe in two weeks from now when we get paid? So if we wanted to meet and go on a different date that would be awesome!

Other then that, I totally understand the traffic issue and my boyfriend works until 9 some nights so I'm fine with meeting on weekends. 
: ]
I feel bad for my puppy as he really doesn't get much time with other dogs. It makes me sad it's the only thing I wish I could fix at the moment.


----------

